# JSMOOTH exe erstellen



## JAVAn00b (20. Dez 2006)

Hi,

kann einer hier kurz ein tut schreiben wie man mit JSMOOTH eine exe datei erstellt?
Ich finde nur Englische sachen und verstehe die nicht so wirklich. 

Vielen dank in vorraus.

MFG


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Dez 2006)

Was hast du gegen eine Jar-Datei?


----------



## frankred (21. Dez 2006)

jar files sind bei dummys  ziemlich doof ^^ ;D

.exe


----------



## The_S (21. Dez 2006)

frankred hat gesagt.:
			
		

> jar files sind bei dummys  ziemlich doof ^^ ;D



Inwiefern  :shock: ? Sogar meine Freundin konnte auf ne .jar Datei doppelt klicken und somit n Programm starten und die macht normal nie was am PC ...


----------



## JAVAn00b (21. Dez 2006)

Ja aber exe sieht besser aus 

und außerdem muß ich wissen wie JSmooth funtzt


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Dez 2006)

Auf 'nem Linux-System sieht .exe ziemlich schlecht aus, aber .jar immer noch ziemlich toll.


----------

